

Should we use a sound/jingle when users arrive on our site or open our app? - edgarator
http://ux.stackexchange.com/q/30359/13689

======
DigitalSea
The question might as well be edited to read, "Should we drive away potential
customers by playing unwarranted sounds upon arrival?" surely they can't be
serious?

~~~
wladimir
Fully agreed! Personally, I'm really annoyed by the Skype login sound that's
impossible to disable in the Android app.

------
jgeorge
Please, dear ${DEITY}, no.

